

Samsung Galaxy Note 5-inch Smartphone unveiled - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47637/samsung-galaxy-note-5-inch-smartphone-unveiled-ifa-2011

======
j_col
Congratulations Samsung, you have just re-invented the PDA after all of these
years...

~~~
kuse
you are almost correct. re-integrated is what you mean

